# pathsaver



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

doea anyone have a link to the procedure for Pathsaver to 893 and do Forever Root, then do the 902 update?


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

xan3x said:


> doea anyone have a link to the procedure for Pathsaver to 893 and do Forever Root, then do the 902 update?


New root tool by dhacker on 2/12/12...http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/10442-902-bionic-path-saver-and-restoreroot-utility/


----------

